# Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Ich lies mich beraten in ein anderen Topc zweck neues Netzteilkauf. 
soweit, so gut.
Mein Problem jedoch, kaum ein netzteilhersteller gibt die Drehzahl des verbauten lüfter an sondern nur die Grösse und der hinweis zur automatischen regelung der drehzahl.
Bei den wenigen wo die Drehzahl angegeben wird, entweder sind die so verdammt teue das man mit den geld fast ein kompletten rechner von der stange kaufen kann oder entspricht die leistung nicht mit das was man sucht.
Bei einige was mich interessieren könnten, hab Ich die Herstellerseite Aufgesucht aber daraus bin ich auch nicht schlau gewoden weil ausser heisse werbeluft zum produkt gibt es da auch keine details diese art.

Feststellen müste ich auch das egal welches netzteil man nimmt, und egal wie sauber man diese hält nach eine gewisse zeit (betriebstunden) beginnen die lüftern zu Lermen.
Ob es nun ein sinn macht ein komplettes funktionierendes teures netzteil aus zu tauschen nur wegen den verbauten 5 euro lüfter ist irgendwie quatsch und wen ein Netzteil verreckt, verreckt es auch nur weil so ein 5 euro Lüfter Versagt. 
Tauscht man diesen rechtzeitig aus ist man besser bedint aber welchen nehmen wen keine höchstdrehzahl in den beschreibungen angegeben sind.

Nun meine frage:
- Gibt es eine möglichkeit die lüfter drehzahl zu ermitteln ohne diesen aus zu bauen oder ist irgendwo eine infodatenbank mit den technischend etails zu den gängigsten netzteile wo man diese info nachlesen könnte?


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Musst mal bei Google schaun oder ne Mail an entsprechenden Hersteller aufsetzten, der kann dir bestimmt mehr Infos darüber geben.
Eine Software, um die Umdrehungen rauszufinden gibt es nicht. Kannst ja mit bloßem Auge zählen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

...oder einfach mal raten!
von einer software, welche dir die exakte netzteillüfterdrehzahl anzeigt, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört/gelesen. meistens findest du aber diesbezüglich informationen, wenn du die verpackung des netzteils näher betrachtest, den jeweiligen hersteller kontaktierst, oder einfach etwas "googlest"!


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Möglichkeiten zur drehzahl erfassung git es immer, ausser raten und zählen.
das problem ist bei dern verwendeten lüftern im nt ist kein tachosignal vorhanden weshalb eine elektroniche direckte ermitlung der rpm ausfällt.
was mann aber machen kann ist durch das lüfter gitter einen lüfterflügel mit silberner farbe markieren und dann optischmit einer reflexlichtschanke die endsprechend verstärkt ist auf ein zähler zu gehn und den über ein timer zu stoppen.
ansonsten sind temp. geregelte nt eigentlich recht leise, die ohne temp. regelung recht laut.
wen man noch ein altes rum zu liegehn hat kann aber bei den ja 1. den lüfter wechseln 2. eine tempregelung einbauen.
dabei sollte mann aber ein nt nehmen was genug leistungsreserven bietet ud vernünftige kühlkörper hat.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Ich weis nicht aber bei den Netzteilen was Ich bis jetzt hatte, alle egal ob 80er oder 120er hatten 3 kabeln. Schwarz, Rot, Gelb und nicht nur Schwarz / Rot oder Schwarz / Geb, genau so wie jede Gehäuselüfter was man am MB Ansteckt und dabei die Drehzahl mit den Everest oder HVMonitor auslesen kann.


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Ok so eins hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehn, aber nicht mit der Stromversorgung verwechseln
Rot +5V
Gelb +12V
Scwarz -


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Ich weis.
Meins was Ich jetzt drinn habe ist so und es ist eigentlich ein No Name Gekauft von ebay für 60 EURO vor gut fast 1 jahr. (620 oder 650 Watt Laut ebay verkäfer Angaben)
Ich habe nicht mal eine Ahnung wie es sich nenntda es kein Etikett drauf hatte. War aber neu


----------



## Zus3l (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Hersteller kontaktieren sollte das einfachste sein.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*



Zus3l schrieb:


> Hersteller kontaktieren sollte das einfachste sein.


Ja. Darauf bin Ich schon Lange gekommen.
Das Problem:

1) - Bei mein jetziges Netzteil, kenne Ich den Hersteller nicht
2) - Spiele mit den gedanke ein Neues Kaufen. Da stehen etwa 5 Unterschidliche zur Wahl. Nun 5 Hersteller Kontaktieren? 
3) - Bevor ich 100 EURO für ein Neues Netzteil Ausgebe, da wil Ich zu erst den 5 EURO lüfter bei mein alten Austauschen weil die Leistung Reicht Allemal.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

Also zummindest die Dark Power Pro Netzteile von be quiet ham en Tachosignal


----------



## Zus3l (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*



EinarN schrieb:


> Nun 5 Hersteller Kontaktieren?



1 ne mail 4 mal kopieren


----------



## EinarN (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Ermitteln*

@ NCphalon

Die Preise von "Be Quietsch" sprengen meine Preisvorstellungen.

@ Zus3l

Ja, Klar. Dan hätte Ich mir ja den topic Her Ersparren können 

Egal. Hat sich erledigt.
Kann Ge- closed werden.


----------

